# I'd like to download a game



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Some time ago I got hooked on Zeus and Poseidon, city building games from Impressions. Well, I can't play them on my new mac. I now have a chrome ( laptop, little thing) from Acer and I still can't download the game because gog.com only has versions in windows and mac. How can I get some kind of bridge or something so I can download the game to the chrome?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Not sure, but I think the OS on Chromebooks is more like the androids.
You can download apps for it here.
You can also run a thing called "Steam", but as I understand it, you have to have another PC in addition to your Chromebook.
Hopefully someone more familiar with Chromebooks and the Chrome OS will come along and set you straight.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not expert with Chrome OS either, but I'll share what I know.

Basically, Chrome OS is Linux with a Chrome desktop. It is possible to install a Linux desktop along side of the Chrome desktop. Once that's done you can install Wine from the Linux desktop, which will allow you to run Windows programs. I don't know that there's a way to run Mac applications on Chrome OS.

The thing to keep in mind is that when you run Chrome OS you're really running Linux with a fancy graphical interface. It's not Windows and not Mac, it's Linux.


----------



## sbonner (Sep 1, 2014)

Maura said:


> Some time ago I got hooked on Zeus and Poseidon, city building games from Impressions. Well, I can't play them on my new mac. I now have a chrome ( laptop, little thing) from Acer and I still can't download the game because gog.com only has versions in windows and mac. How can I get some kind of bridge or something so I can download the game to the chrome?


Do you still have your Mac?

My best suggestion is to look into installing a Virtual Machine with a copy of Windows on it; however, your Chromebook may not have the power to actually handle that and still give you reasonable performance. A virtual machine is sort of a 'box inside of a box' emulator. I would check out virtualbox.org 

The reason I asked about the Mac is that it is more likely to have the power needed to run the VM well. You would install something like VirtualBox onto your Mac, and then install Windows onto that (you can grab an evaluation copy for testing). Then just install your games inside the Windows "box" and play them like you normally would.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Virtual box would probably work, but requires advanced knowledge to install.
Try this:
https://www.playonmac.com/en/app-1418-GOGcom__Zeus_and_Poseidon.html


----------

